# I need a Kali Blade Brother to train with in Austin!



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm  looking for someone in the Austin or surrounding areas to train KALI with me, specializing in knife attack and defense systems based on Marcaida's clock system. I'm a beginners/intermediate 2 years in the game, and wish to practice flow, and hubad drills. I'm willing to teach you for free(if you're new to Kali), I need a partner to meet once or twice a week.

We use training knives and sticks, so no one gets hurt. Lots of fun, message me if you are interested!! Leave your email.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Man_of_Leisure (Apr 30, 2017)

realg7 said:


> I'm  looking for someone in the Austin or surrounding areas to train KALI with me, specializing in knife attack and defense systems based on Marcaida's clock system. I'm a beginners/intermediate 2 years in the game, and wish to practice flow, and hubad drills. I'm willing to teach you for free(if you're new to Kali), I need a partner to meet once or twice a week.
> 
> We use training knives and sticks, so no one gets hurt. Lots of fun, message me if you are interested!! Leave your email.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Hello and Greetings,

I saw your posting for a training partner and I would be willing to train with you if you are still in need of a training partner to work your material. I have previous experience in mainly silat and some basics of fma as well. Let me know if you want to meet up and workout.

Take Care,

Rob Kastner ( robertokastner@yahoo.com)


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 30, 2017)

It's been a long time since this thread was started, but if he does not respond (the OP) and you are interested in training, you are spoiled for choice in Austin, TX.  There are three high level Pekiti Tirsia Kali instructors there.  

Pekiti-Tirsia Kali

http://tacticalkali.com/bios.htm

Tactical Arts Academy - Martial Arts, Defensive Tactics, and CrossFit in Austin, Texas


You likely already know about them, but in case not, I figured I would share their info.  

Cheers


----------

